
Venezuela: A Crypto Case Study - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.cryptohopper.com/blog/201-venezuela-crypto-case-study
======
breadandcrumbel
I'm not sure if people in Venezuela would use Bitcoin if their economy wasn't
so bad

Crypto volatility is high as well but because their own economy is even worse,
crypto is a good solution (only till things get solved)

